# Little Leroy



## hemi (Nov 17, 2006)

Little Leroy came into the kitchen where his mom was making
dinner. His birthday was coming up, and he thought this was
a good time to tell his mother what he wanted.

"Mom, I want a bike for my birthday."

Little Leroy was a bit of a troublemaker. He had gotten into
trouble at school and at home.

Leroy's mother asked him if he thought he deserved to get a
bike for his birthday. "Of course," he said.

Leroy's mother, being a Christian woman, wanted him to
reflect on his behavior over the last year. "Go to your
room, Leroy, and think about how you've behaved this year.
Then write a letter to God and tell him why you deserve a
bike for your birthday."

Little Leroy stomped up the steps to his room and sat down
to write God a letter.

Letter 1: "Dear God, I have been a very good boy this year,
and I would like a bike for my birthday. I want a red one.
Your friend, Leroy."

Leroy knew this was not true, so he tore the letter up and
wrote a new one.

Letter 2: "Dear God, I have been an okay boy this year. I
still would like a bike for my birthday. Leroy."

This letter was no good either.

Letter 3: "Dear God, I know I haven't been a good boy this
year. I am very sorry, and I will be a good boy next year if
you just send me a bike for my birthday. Please. Thank you.
Leroy."

Leroy knew this wasn't true, and now he was getting upset.
He went downstairs and told his mother he needed to go to
church. She thought her plan had worked and told him to be
home in time for dinner.

Leroy walked into the church and went to the altar. He
looked around to see if anyone was watching. He bent down,
picked up the statue of the Virgin Mary, and slipped it
under his coat.

Letter 4: "Dear God, I got your mama. If you want to see her
again, send the bike. Signed, You know who."


----------



## bydand (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh man that is good.  I'm copying it and sending it to a couple of people.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2006)

Sweet!


----------

